# My first sushi attempt, what learned



## JustJoel (Jun 28, 2018)

Believe it or not, I’ve never actually made sushi. It’s one of those things that i leave to people who know what they’re doing. And although I know sushi is about rice, not fish, it’s the fish that’s generally considered the star. Usually raw fish, which needs to be Uber-fresh and then properly frozen to kill lurking parasites. Here in the desert it’s not easy for a home cook to source really fresh seafood (particularly at a price a home cook can afford), and I don’t have a sub-zero freezer, either.

But I do have Japanese rice, and rice vinegar, and nori. And some canned salmon. So I decided to put aside my sushi snobbishness and make a sushi roll with canned salmon salad. It was fun, and surprisingly good, and I’ll do it again. Here’s what I learned:

1) Sushi rice isn’t difficult to make, but it’s difficult to make well. The taste isn’t the hard part, it’s the texture. I was as gentle as I could be when folding the vinegar mixture into the cooked grains but it still came out pasty and mushed up. It really didn’t matter, though, as I wasn’t making it for anyone else, and the taste _was_ pretty good.

2) Your first attempt at making a roll will not be photogenic. Neither will your second or third attempts.

3) You need a very very sharp knife if you’re planning on cutting the roll into sections. Razor-sharp. I’d recommend a laser knife, if they’d been invented, or a doctor’s scalpel. Really.

4) Damp nori sticks to plastic wrap.

5) Too much filling happens very quickly. Use about half as much as you think is appropriate (I have this problem with burritos and the like, too. Maybe it’s a personality flaw.)

It’s messy, but fun, and as long as your ingredients are tasty, the end result will be tasty too, regardless of how unartistic it is! It’s not easy to put aside my sushi snobbishness, but it payed off!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2018)

I haven’t made sushi rolls in a long time but it is fun. The thing is, you can use lots of different fillings. Raw fish isn’t a requirement. 

Try using cooked shrimp or make a California roll with avocado and cucumber. You can buy good quality raw tuna frozen and vacuum packed. Even in the desert.


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 29, 2018)

Andy M. said:


> I haven’t made sushi rolls in a long time but it is fun. The thing is, you can use lots of different fillings. Raw fish isn’t a requirement.
> 
> Try using cooked shrimp or make a California roll with avocado and cucumber. You can buy good quality raw tuna frozen and vacuum packed. Even in the desert.


Oh yes, shrimp is definitely on the list. So is krab. I generally don’t like the quality of the frozen ahi I can get my hands on, but I suppose chopped in a poke mix it wouldn’t be bad.

I’m probably the only person in the Southwest that really doesn’t like avocado that much. I can eat it, and if it’s a minor ingredient even enjoy its addition, but I dunno, I just don’t really like it!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 29, 2018)

You might want to consider making Hand Rolls. I actually prefer them and I think they are easier to eat.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vFpcKeSdS0


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 29, 2018)

Many types of sushi. rolled, reverse roll, hand wrapped, bowl, bon bons, battleship & pressed. All can be made with cooked & raw fish , veggie ,egg , meat . 
   Most sushi rice (sushi meshi) recipes calls for 4 tbsp rice vinegar, 2 tbsp sugar & 1/2 tsp salt. But researching rice recipes I found that a better sticky rice recipe calls for more sugar, 4-5 tbsps of sugar. 
   The rice must be rinsed until the starch is removed. This may take up to 10 minutes or more! Rinse drain,rinse drain .......till water runs clear.
   So now you have me wanting sushi! I just happen to have some Unagi (roasted eel) in the freezer!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 29, 2018)

I'm not good with rolls so when I do sushi I do nigiri, usually ebi, unagi, maguro, sake, and hamachi, as they are commonly available around here.


----------



## JustJoel (Jun 29, 2018)

salt and pepper said:


> Many types of sushi. rolled, reverse roll, hand wrapped, bowl, bon bons, battleship & pressed. All can be made with cooked & raw fish , veggie ,egg , meat .
> Most sushi rice (sushi meshi) recipes calls for 4 tbsp rice vinegar, 2 tbsp sugar & 1/2 tsp salt. But researching rice recipes I found that a better sticky rice recipe calls for more sugar, 4-5 tbsps of sugar.
> The rice must be rinsed until the starch is removed. This may take up to 10 minutes or more! Rinse drain,rinse drain .......till water runs clear.
> So now you have me wanting sushi! I just happen to have some Unagi (roasted eel) in the freezer!


Yeah, I’m know all about the rice washing. Tedious, but necessary. The rice seasoning ratio; that looks like maybe enough for 3 cups uncooked rice? I make only about a cup, since I’m the only one eating it. Even that’s too much for one, but it’s hard to make less!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 30, 2018)

salt and pepper said:


> Many types of sushi. rolled, reverse roll, hand wrapped, bowl, bon bons, battleship & pressed. All can be made with cooked & raw fish , veggie ,egg , meat .
> Most sushi rice (sushi meshi) recipes calls for 4 tbsp rice vinegar, 2 tbsp sugar & 1/2 tsp salt. But researching rice recipes I found that a better sticky rice recipe calls for more sugar, 4-5 tbsps of sugar.
> The rice must be rinsed until the starch is removed. This may take up to 10 minutes or more! Rinse drain,rinse drain .......till water runs clear.
> So now you have me wanting sushi! I just happen to have some Unagi (roasted eel) in the freezer!



Eek, I can't imagine adding sugar to sushi rice at all. I like mine on the tart side; let the sweetness of the fish come through.

Is adding sugar normal in Japan and Korea also?


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 30, 2018)

I made the vegetarian rolls for my wife a few years back, and your #5 tip is right on.   The rolls fill up real quick, and you dont need as much as you think you do.

**As you said, sharp knife is key too**


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 1, 2018)

*JJ*, have you ever seen this powdered sushi seasoning ?



I use 3 cups of cooked rice to anywhere between 1-3 Tbsp of powder
the rice doesn't get mush that way...
This makes enough kappa maki sushi for the two of us

https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthedesert.wordpress.com/2013/01/25/maki-sushi-for-dummies-like-me/


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm going to look for that next time we visit the asian market.  Thanks Kgirl


----------



## Vinylhanger (Jul 6, 2018)

One trick I use is to have a tall glass with a mixture of rice vinegar and water.  Dip the knife, and then  let it drip most of the liquid off before you cut and it slips right through the rolls.


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 6, 2018)

You can also accomplish the same thing by wiping your knife with a very damp cloth (no fabric softener) or paper towels with that mixture.


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 6, 2018)

Vinylhanger said:


> One trick I use is to have a tall glass with a mixture of rice vinegar and water.  Dip the knife, and then  let it drip most of the liquid off before you cut and it slips right through the rolls.


This is a great tip! Thanks.


----------

